# 1998 TRX300FW Oil Cooler



## hicountry (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever installed an oil cooler on a 1998 Honda TRX300FW. I have a kit from Four Stroke Tech with no instructions. How should it be tied into the oil system?


----------

